# Plumber recommendations



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

We're refurbishing a 69' Airstream. We are at the point were we need ALL the plumbing done: water lines, drainage lines and LPG lines. Do you think a competent plumber could do this job or should I focus on RV repair shops to do the work?


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

If I was starting from scratch I would have a plumber do a pex water system like they do in newer home construction and I would get rid of all the cheap plastic **** they put in RVâ€™s and go with normal fixtures. This way you could also open and close all lines at the manifolds in case you ever have a problem.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Hopefully 2cooler AJGonzales will comment. I would either let him do it or follow whatever advise he offered.


----------

